# Fishing near Brunswick



## vanpelt2360 (Jan 26, 2018)

Will be spending a lot of time down in Brunswick this year. So I was wondering how to go about getting some fishing in . Never really done any surf fishing or anything so what ever info would be great . So looking for some tips or whatever to get started I just love to catch fish so don’t matter the species but the bigger ones are fun . I from above Atlanta but my girlfriend lives over close to fancy bluff creek so doesn’t just need to be what’s to fish for now as I will be comeing and going between here and there for awhile . Thanks in advance


----------



## Scallen2112 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey Vanpelt,

I live in Brunswick. I came down here to retire and go fishing. I have not totally got things pinned down, but I have not done too shabby either. Be sure to get in touch with me when you come down, and I will tell you what I know at the time.

When are you planning on first coming down? Will you be mostly shore fishing, or will you have access to a boat? 

The shore can be good certain times of the year. I have caught some big sharks off the front of Jekyl. One I hooked into just about 60 yards off the surf on a 9' Heavy action St Croix Legend surf rod, a 6500 Penn SPinfisher IVLL, and 55 pound braid, I never had any hope of even turning around, let alone getting to shore. It took some 250-300 yards of line with the drag cranked down, and I'm not sure it even realized it was hooked. Just moseyed off with most of my line before snapping the 55lb braid. So there can definitely be some exciting action from shore.

Anyway, feel free to PM me any time.


----------



## vanpelt2360 (Jan 27, 2018)

I come down about 1-2 times a month for the weekends . Will be doing shore fishing  just have to get my gear up . I’m just set up for fishing around here right  now but will go get me some gear soon  .  But sharks sounds fun cause I like a good fight. But also just like to be on the water catching anything . You know what they say a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work lol .


----------



## Scallen2112 (Jan 27, 2018)

vanpelt2360 said:


> ...I’m just set up for fishing around here right  now but will go get me some gear soon...



Bring your bass gear with you. It is fine for speckled trout, slot reds, whiting, spanish mackerel, etc., etc. Just be sure you rinse it well, and don't use any reels or spools with magnesium.


----------



## vanpelt2360 (Jan 27, 2018)

Cool I can definitely do that I have my rigs for strippers and cats I’ll bring . I gonna get me some surf rods also to bring . Found some penn surf rods online I will probably get soon to .


----------



## WalkinDead (Feb 6, 2018)

My wife and I do fairly well on bull reds fishing from the north beach and pier of Jekyll Island from April to December using surf rods, or 6.5 foot rods from the pier,   and cut bait.  Think we caught around 60+ last year.  Then there is always the sharks, for some fun.  They typically run around 2-4 feet, but you get a nice one every now and then.  Wife had her rod broken last year by one she never slowed down.  Cut mullet, whiting, or any thing else you can catch works pretty well.  Blue crabs work well for the Reds and eliminate the sharks.
Black drum can be caught off the end of the old bridge at Mackay river bridge using blue crab halves.  Some of them get pretty big.  Can also be caught at Jekyll pier if you know where the rocks are they hang around and around the pilings of the pier.
The south end of Jekyll at Jekyll point is also a decent spot to fish with deep water right off the beach, but it's a fairly long walk to get there and the tide can trap you behind the downed trees if you walk from St. Andrews picnic area.  You can get there from the soccer fields, but it's a much longer walk.
Flounder can be caught at the pier during the summer months using mud minnows or jigs.  Trout are also caught there along with whiting and other fish.
St. Simon's pier isn't that good due to the "locals" that seem to think they own the pier.
If you like shrimp, seining at Jekyll or St. Simons from June into November is usually very good.  We got about 700 lbs. last year.  Takes two people minimum and at least a 75' x 8' seine.  You will also catch quite a few blue craps and fish while seining.  Seining is typically done at night.
Hope this information helps, good luck.


----------



## Snafu (Feb 7, 2018)

There are a couple of small ponds near McDonald’s in Brunswick. The McD’s on 17, I don’t know if there is more than one. Pass McD’s and take the next right. Then the immediate left. The pond is on the right. It’s across from a sports field and softball fields. It’s full of mud minnows. Throw a net or put a trap in. On that same street further down on the left is a small pond that holds fish bait too.

For shark bait we use cut mullet or whiting. Throw a cast net for mullet. Use a bass rod with a dropper rig for whiting. I use fishbites in shrimp flavor on that dropper rig. Guaranteed whiting.


----------



## vanpelt2360 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks y’all have been very helpful will give all this a try


----------

